# Tell Me Your Secrets!!



## thispaintisonfire388 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey, so um... insert random phrase here...


Haha, anyways, I was wondering if anyone knew of any good trails to ride on. I'd like to ride soon... Help me please!

You should share you secrets about trail riding with me! Tell me how you can actually enjoy being hit in the face with branches (okay, so we don't enjoy that... But I'm sure the horses do! ) 

Any tips? Experiences you'll share? 

Thanks!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Where are you located? I only trail ride around my house - in the woods, hay field, down the road. 

Just stay calm and know the route you are taking. You don't want to hit new trails and get lost. For branches I just duck. If they're low and going to hit my horse in the face, I'll move him if I can. 

Story about branches...I was riding in the woods a few months ago and ducked to avoid a tree. However a skinny branch caught my jacket hood. Roman kept going, branch kept pulling, and I was there almost choking. Thankfully the branch broke but also tore part of the hood from the rest of the jacket.

Also know the terrain and your horse. If your horse is a spooky mess or hardly listens, the trails MAY not be good for him just yet. Know where you are riding to decide if its safer to walk or if you can trot, places you can canter or gallop. 

Also keep in mind what critters could be around to safely avoid them if you were to come across one - and to know what to do. Same for vegetation, don't let your horse snack on a bush that has berries that look like raspberries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, definitely need to know where you are! Around here (northeastern California) most of the trails we ride on are old logging roads, so pretty easy to avoid branches &c. Even going cross-country, most of the country is open enough that we can pick easy ways to go.


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Be careful the branches don't get caught in the horses bit could cause a bad wreck.


----------



## thispaintisonfire388 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm in Arkansas! The natural state!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

jamesdean57 said:


> Be careful the branches don't get caught in the horses bit could cause a bad wreck.


Or not. Our horses like to chew on the bitterbrush (a woody shrub that grows a couple of feet tall). Last week Nova bit off a big branch that got stuck, and was shaking her head trying to get it loose. Finally had to ride up next to her and pull it out, but she was very calm and matter-of-fact about the whole thing.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We do need to know what section of what country you are in, lol! 

We love Mammoth Cave here in southern Kentucky. There are lots of trails around here, though, that I have not had time to explore! 

We ride a good bit on our own trails, and combined with quiet roads and some trails at the neighbors', we can do about 10 miles easily without getting TOO bored.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't tell you any exact trails since I don't know where you're located, but many state parks have trails for walkers/bikers/horses. I suggest you look on the website of the parks in your state to see if you can bring horses or not. Another thing, if you do decide to ride at a state park, make sure your horse is desensitized, because sometimes prus have separate trails for riders, and sometimes they don't. Be sure your horse will be fine with fast-pace bikers and walkers or joggers who may not know how spooky horses are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

The only issue I ever had with branches was when we first moved to WA from SC. I never care about going through trees, I think it is great practice too for my mare to have them rubbing all over, even to the point of walking over 6 ft baby pines and getting belly rubs on them (teaches her to not be sensitive to touching things when trail riding) 
But my lesson in WA: do not go under branches when there is snow in them! IT IS COLD. lol Snow down the coat, down the pants, in the crotch on the saddle... eeks! So try to avoid hitting those branches in snow, lol.

Oh, and don't look back too much at the puppy or you daughter when in low branches... thankfully my sunglasses saved my eyes and nose when I turned back, but I still had a gnarly bruise on the bridge of my nose lol.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a horse who doesn't care for the sound of branches going over my helmet. We have worked with him on it but haven't gotten him over it yet. 

So far where we have ridden we haven't had to be concerned about low hanging branches but I know that time is coming soon.


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> Or not. Our horses like to chew on the bitterbrush (a woody shrub that grows a couple of feet tall). Last week Nova bit off a big branch that got stuck, and was shaking her head trying to get it loose. Finally had to ride up next to her and pull it out, but she was very calm and matter-of-fact about the whole thing.


Had a tree limb get caught in my mares O ring on the right side. I guess she thought I was pulling back on that rein she started trying to turn started getting in a bind till I told her to whoa. Had to break the branch to get it out, could have been really bad if she hadn't listen to me.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

ChitChatChet said:


> I have a horse who doesn't care for the sound of branches going over my helmet. We have worked with him on it but haven't gotten him over it yet.
> 
> So far where we have ridden we haven't had to be concerned about low hanging branches but I know that time is coming soon.


I never thought of that as an issue! I should be thankful then my mare doesn't care, as I use my helmet to guide the branches over my head to avoid them.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

jamesdean57 said:


> Had a tree limb get caught in my mares O ring on the right side. I guess she thought I was pulling back on that rein she started trying to turn started getting in a bind till I told her to whoa. Had to break the branch to get it out, could have been really bad if she hadn't listen to me.


No kidding!


----------

